# Shimano stick shift 3 speed exploded view



## Siestabikes (Feb 29, 2020)

i have a bunch of these in non-working condition and decided to disassemble and get them working again. it seems like the very thin copper washers are critical to keeping and holding tension on the shifter body after tightening the center bolt. i played around with adding/subtracting these thin washers until tension would hold after repeated shifts. i also have a few quarter size thin washers that i did not install in any of the shifters. is there an exploded schematic showing the correct amount and placement of the washers or perhaps because of manufacturing intolerances, the number of washers will vary


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 1, 2020)

there might be information in the Schwinn service manuals posted here.









						Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 & 2 | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/




					thecabe.com


----------

